# Repro 5 Retro fun



## PerryD (Mar 4, 2018)

I created a 1980's piece for no good reason.  All synth parts are U-He Repro 5.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 4, 2018)

No good reason is often the best one! Had a good time listening to it


----------



## PerryD (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha! I tried to "fix" my vocals in that track...


----------

